# APR Sale IN STOCK & FREE SHIPPING @ HS Tuning!



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*CLICK HERE TO ORDER*
*CLICK HERE TO ORDER*



*APR SALE! Lots of items in stock. *


*10% off and free shipping on all hardware. Software specials done in house.

All Items listed below are in stock and ready to ship
If something isn't on here, just ask!

Coupon code "aprsummer14" will give free shipping on the entire order... take advantage!!!!


CD100013 MK5/Mk6 FSI/TSI FWD Downpipes 
CB100029 MK5 GTI Catbacks
CD100027 Golf R Downpipes
FE100047A Golf R Turbobacks
CI100020 Tons of MK6 TSI Intakes
CI100020-C Stage 2 Carbonio
CI100020E Gen 3 Adapters
CI100025 MK6 2.5L Carbonio
CI100001 MK4 1.8t Carbonio
CI100002 MK4 VR6 Carbonio
CD100028 TT RS Downpipe
CB100047 MK6 GTI Catback
CI100023 B8 S4/S4 Carbonio
IC100012 2.0T Transverse Intercoolers
IC100015 TT RS Intercooler
SB100043 Front Sway bars
SB100044 Rear sway bars
MS100024 3.0t Supercharger Pulleys
EM100023 Mobile Dongles
MS100016 FSI HPFPs
MS100033 FSI Runner Flap Delete

Many more!!!!!!*

*
FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING ABOVE!*
*
FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING ABOVE!*
*
FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING ABOVE!*

*CLICK HERE TO ORDER*
*CLICK HERE TO ORDER*

*Be sure to use coupon "aprsummer14" for free shipping on the entire order over $200!*


*Contact me for in house installs or software appointments.

All software done at our Westlake, Ohio location.


Free in store pick up also for all that are nearby!*






*CLICK HERE TO ORDER*
*CLICK HERE TO ORDER*


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

Been a busy first week! Keep it going!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

Lots in stock still! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

Last week of the sale!!!!! Get your orders in!


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2013)

*FV-QR*

Last days of the sale!!!! Order over the weekend and shipments will go out Monday! 
:thumbup:


----------



## djmike1 (Aug 11, 2001)

dose apr offer a program for the 3.2 audi v6?


----------

